# DirecTV, Starz and TiVo Test SVOD



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

DirecTV is working with Starz Encore and TiVo on testing a subscription video-on-demand (SVOD) service for satellite TV and for the personal video recorder environment.

Beginning this summer, DirecTV customers with a TiVo receiver, and who subscribe to the Starz Super Pak, will have access to a selection of movies automatically delivered by satellite to their receivers. Films like "Jurassic Park III" and "Pearl Harbor" will be available on demand for viewing at any time with full PVR capabilities, the companies said.

The test will be free for viewers who subscribe to Starz.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I will be glad when that technology is available to Dish Network customers because I like the idea of having an HBO VOD, but I'd take Starz too.


----------

